# System Message!



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Woo.. Makes a change from 'A lineup change has occurred'.

This one's about suggestions - Wonder if they're going to be sending out a whole hints and tips collection?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Not on mine yet  (It'll probably be there when I next to use it )


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

I suspect it appears a few days after activation, whenever that happened to be.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Ah right. I did just get one about it not being able to set a recording requested from their on-line TV Guide as it says the programme in question is not in the TVG. Which is weird, 'cos I can see it right there


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

heh. Not seen that one


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2004)

I'm only getting these for recordings set via online epg.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I got one the other day about setting series links... just thought oh ok... done that a few days back 
If the messages are automatic they could do with arriving within a few hours of being setup instead of a few days. I would think most people after a few days would have figured it out before the message.


----------



## Andy C (Jun 7, 2002)

I get online recording messages after about 20 mins. 

I got one today about a new icon for suggestions, it looked similar to the S1 icon. Nothing has changed in My Shows tho.


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

cwaring said:


> Ah right. I did just get one about it not being able to set a recording requested from their on-line TV Guide as it says the programme in question is not in the TVG. Which is weird, 'cos I can see it right there


Did you set your region on the VM online TV Guide?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Can't rememberm but it's a national show


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

I had a short spate of these, maybe 4 or 5, over a number of days.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Digital Fanatic said:


> Did you set your region on the VM online TV Guide?


Actually, I think that might be the problem, because all of my failed recordings have been on channels with regional variations. My region (West) isn't (or wasn't when I last looked) an option on the web guide, so I had to select "South West" - maybe TiVo is detecting a conflict.

EDIT: Just gone back into the guide and have been able to set the correct region. I've set a test recording on BBC1, so let's see if it works.


----------

